# Try All Hope Bremse



## echo trailer (4. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe eine Frage.
Ich bin am Überlegen mir für hinten eine Scheibenbremse zu zulegen.
Ich habe mich natürlich schon ein bisschen informiert, weiß aber immer noch nicht so richtig welche.
Am liebsten würde ich mir die Try All Hope holen.
Blöderweise kostet die aber schon eine ganze  Menge Geld und ich habe mir erhofft, dass mir jemand weiter helfen kann, ob vielleicht eine normale Hope Mono Trial auch schon genügen würde.
Vielleicht ist diese ja auch die bessere Wahl, denn von dem was ich mir so sagen lassen habe, scheinen ja auch nicht alle mit der Hope Try All so super zufrieden zu sein.              .... Allerdings sieht so ein bisschen Rot an der Bremse auch ganz gut aus, vor aldingen wenn man rote Anbauteile hat.

Und nun bin ich eben am Überlegen welche oder über haubt eine von den beiden oder nicht, weil ich auch noch nen neuen Ramen (oder einen Discbrake Adapter und ob der so gut weiß ich ja nicht) und ne neue Hinterradnabe kaufen müsste.
(Also das größte Problem:   Irgenwie kommt da wider leider ne ganze Menge Geld zusammen)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (4. Juli 2008)

Komplett auf Disc umrüsten ist verdammt Teuer. Rahmen, Hinterrad und Bremse.
Biste mit der HS33 nicht Zufrieden? Weil Scheibe hat ne menge Risiken.
Eine "normale" Hope Mini kostet bei Bike-Components.de ca. 160 Euro

Ich fahre ne Hope Try all vorne und bin überaus Zufrieden mit dem Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin sie auch langezeit gefahren. Der einzige nachteil ist das der Goldene Bolzen am Griff schnell ausschlägt und spiel bekommt.


----------



## echo trailer (4. Juli 2008)

Vorne habe ich ja schon ne Quad QHD 1 von Trickstuff und ja ich bin mit der Hs33 net so richtig zu frieden.
Weißt du ich muss ständig anflexen ( das ist ja noch nicht so schlimm), aber das Einstellen, dass nichts schleift und das der Druckpunkt gut ist, und das der Bremsweg net so lang ist, das ist nichts für mich. Da krieg ich meißtens eien zu viel.   Ansonsten habe ich kein Problem damit am Fahrrad rumzuschrauben, aber da verliere ich die Nerven.
Daran, dass sie Scheibe schnell aufsetzt habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber ich denke daran sollte man sich nicht umbedingt hindern lassen und zur aller letzten Not kann man immer noch einen zierlichen Bügel herstellen den man zum Schutz dranschraubt.

Wäre dann net so elegant, aber ne Lösung.

Trotzdem danke für deinen Beitag.


----------



## echo trailer (4. Juli 2008)

Das mit dem Ausschlagen verstehe ich nicht ganz.
Aber kann man nicht eifach über die Schraube mit ein bisschen Locktide alles wieder fest ziehen?


----------



## JP Trialer (4. Juli 2008)

Iss schonmal jemand 26" mit scheibe Hinten gefahren????

wie iss sowas???

hab das fast noch nie gesehen


----------



## misanthropia (4. Juli 2008)

jo ich hab noch an meinem downhiller hinten ne scheibe verbaut


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juli 2008)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Iss schonmal jemand 26" mit scheibe Hinten gefahren????
> 
> wie iss sowas???
> 
> hab das fast noch nie gesehen



kenny belaey, aber auch nur für ne woche, is bullshit und die aufnahmen reissen meistens ab


----------



## locdog (6. Juli 2008)

vor ne woche konnte ich auf'm 231 kamel mit hope 180 hinten ne runde fahren, das rad hat schon bissel geflext, power wahr schon da aber richtig testen konte ich das nicht, weil fahrer wog um die 20 kilo weniger als ich und wolte keinen platen riskieren.

auserdem ist das scheis schwer so was


----------



## echo trailer (6. Juli 2008)

Weis sonst keiner was zu meinem ersten Beitrag mit der Frage bezüglich der Hope Try All oder "nur" Hope ?????


----------



## Trialside (7. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub die Bremsen nehmen sich von der Lesitung her nix. Da werden die Franzosen einfach nen roten Deckel auf die Zange und auf den Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt haben und den Preis noch mal angezogen haben und verkaufen das halt als Try-All-Version...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (7. Juli 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Bremsen nehmen sich von der Lesitung her nix. Da werden die Franzosen einfach nen roten Deckel auf die Zange und auf den Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt haben und den Preis noch mal angezogen haben und verkaufen das halt als Try-All-Version...



genau so ist es,
die hope von monty ist auch gleich
....wustet ihr das hier zu lande die monty hope um die 80E gekostet hat ? so billig sind die bremsen und das mit "made in UK" kann auch sich getrost in den A....nus stecken 
die dinger werden im fernen Osten zusammen gefrast und der jewalige kunde sei es Hope (ist ja deren projekt) try-all oder monty zuchens sich eigene farb kombis zusammen und das wars


----------



## luckygambler (7. Juli 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> ....wustet ihr das hier zu lande die monty hope um die 80E gekostet hat ?



gibts die immer noch? besorg mir mal eine! meine oma würd die dann mitbringen wenn sie wieder nach deutschland kommt.
gruss


----------



## mr.mütze (7. Juli 2008)

wat 80 euro wo wie ich will auch


----------



## echo trailer (7. Juli 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> genau so ist es,
> die hope von monty ist auch gleich
> ....wustet ihr das hier zu lande die monty hope um die 80E gekostet hat ? so billig sind die bremsen und das mit "made in UK" kann auch sich getrost in den A....nus stecken
> die dinger werden im fernen Osten zusammen gefrast und der jewalige kunde sei es Hope (ist ja deren projekt) try-all oder monty zuchens sich eigene farb kombis zusammen und das wars



Ersma danke, aber bei www.monty-bikes.de kost das Ding aber 228 euro, aber wenn du die irgendwo für 80 gesehen hat, dann immer her mit der Adresse


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juli 2008)

Mit der Monty Liebäugle ich schon was länger. Würde Farblich besser passen.


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Juli 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> ....wustet ihr das hier zu lande die monty hope um die 80E gekostet hat ? so billig sind die bremsen und das mit "made in UK" kann auch sich getrost in den A....nus stecken
> die dinger werden im fernen Osten zusammen gefrast und der jewalige kunde sei es Hope (ist ja deren projekt) try-all oder monty zuchens sich eigene farb kombis zusammen und das wars



Wie`s in Polen ist weiß ich nicht genau - vllt. wie hier : 




Generell ist eines aber sicher - Hope fertigt gar nix "im fernen Osten" (wo soll das sein ?) - das spiegeln auch die Preise von Try all und Monty wieder und wenn man sich hier irgendwas irgendwohin schieben kann dann den Preis von 80,00Eusen für eine neue Hope Bremse unter welchem Label auch immer - dass ist ein Fake, ne Fehlkalkulation, nen Erpressungsversuch (Schutzgeld) oder du hast vergessen zu erwähnen das es 80,00Teuro + 2 Schafe, 1Ziege und 20% von der nächsten Ernte waren oder die Bremse war die "H*U*R*E" des verkaufenden Ladens und wurde schonmal von allen kräftig "benutzt" undsoweiterundsofortwasweißichnichtnichalles..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (7. Juli 2008)

da sieht man kompetente antworten, schon mit der ersten hast du dich komprimitiert 

die truckers sind NICHT aus Polen sondern aus Tscheschien, gell ? auch deine nachbarn, nur bissel weiter sudlich 

und zweitens. die infos stammen nicht aus irgend einen forum wo nur lauter klugscheiser sich herumtummeln, sondern von leuten die sielber was IM VERNEN OSTEN herstellen lassen und was du schon bestimmt am bike hast/hatest.
erlich gesagt kenn ich kaum ein trial teil was in der EU hergestellt wird. die hope bremse ist es auf jeden fall nicht.

der einkaufspreis bei monty fur die Hope/monty 06 bremse betrug damals  um die besagen 80E
dies zalten die importouer bei monty spanien.

leider verteribt mein freund MONTY parts nicht mehr. und wo anders sind die preise halt so das man gut daran verdient.

wen ihr blos wusstet was der ganze trial kramm so kostet ..... 

P.S. meine Hope 07 die ich in UK ordete brauchte auch 3 wochen, aber nicht von UK nach PL sondern von "werweiswo" nach UK 

P.P.S. solche preise fur teile die weiter zur uns gereicht werden sind selten, zur 90% ist es im ausland wie tartybikes getbikes usw billiger


----------



## Der alte Sack (7. Juli 2008)

Naja Mr. Superkometenz,

seit wann reden wir in einem Forum von Endverbrauchern über Einstandspreise von polnischen Importeuren ? 

Da können wir dann auch Fischpreise direkt vom Fischer am Strand auf den Seychellen mit denen an der Kühltheke eines dt. Supermartes vergleichen........

Und woher dein krude Annahme Hope würde außerhalb der EU produzieren stammt weiß niemand - am wenigsten du selbst oder ? Hast du Beweise dafür  ? (bitte was handfestes - kein Hörensagen-Nachgeplapper) Ich war vor 2 Jahren mal direkt drüben und muss sagen dafür das die nur was aus Fernost importieren haben die sich ne Menge Metallspäne + CNC Zentren gekauft um das zu vertuschen 

Ich bin der Meinung es ist ganz gut so das du dich um den polnischen Markt kümmerst - das scheint dich auszulasten.

Edit : sorry für die Verwechslung polnischer und tschechischer Trucker - aber wo bitte ist da der gravierende Unterschied ?


----------



## locdog (8. Juli 2008)

Der alte Sack schrieb:


> Edit : sorry für die Verwechslung polnischer und tschechischer Trucker - aber wo bitte ist da der gravierende Unterschied ?



...eigentlich nirgents wo, nur die sprache ist etwas anders

du brauchst dich ja auch garnicht auf zuregen, hat doch kein sinn. das mit dem preis sollte nur mal euch vor augen fuhren was die teile eigentlich kosten und WO die gemacht werden.
Das hope GARNICHTS in UK herstelt habe ich auch nicht behauptet, andere komponenten die viel aufwendiger zu machen sind wie naben mit freulaufkorpern usw, werden bestimmt noch vorort hergestellt. aber diese konkrete bremse halt nicht 
ist genauso wie mit autos, je billiger ne deutsche Karre ist desto mehr ist im ausland gefartigt (sogar uber 50%) und das innerhalb eines herstellers.
freie marktwirtschaft halt


----------



## echo trailer (8. Juli 2008)

Aha, das hat sich also  mit der Hope Monty für 80 euro auf sich gehabt und ich hab mich schon so gefreud  
Und wo wir grad bei Bremsen sind, könnte mir vielleicht noch ma jmd. weiter helfen welche Scheibenbremse für hinten bei 20" sinnvoll währe?
Ich hab bis jetzt so gedacht wenn Hope Try All und Hope mono trial sich sowiso bis auf der Farbe nichts nehmen, wäre es ja egal welche von beiden.       Allerdings ist mir auch die Hope Mini in den Sinn gekommen....       
PS: Ach ja und bei 20" also ca. 10 kg , 160, 170 oder 180 mm scheibe?

Und dann noch was:
Ich fahre das echo Lite, blöderweise nicht das Echo lite disc onliy.

Was beim ersteren fehlt kann sich ja jetzt jeder denken und da bin ich am überlegen ob man nicht evtl. auch eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme fresen lassen könnten und diese dann anschweist.   Zusätzlich evtl. noch mit einer Verstrebung oder wie beim disc only den Hinterbau verstärkt.

bitte  um Hilfe das wichtigere wäre die Wahl der Bremse!!!!!!!!!! ::


----------



## locdog (9. Juli 2008)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Aha, das hat sich also  mit der Hope Monty für 80 euro auf sich gehabt und ich hab mich schon so gefreud
> Und wo wir grad bei Bremsen sind, könnte mir vielleicht noch ma jmd. weiter helfen welche Scheibenbremse für hinten bei 20" sinnvoll währe?
> Ich hab bis jetzt so gedacht wenn Hope Try All und Hope mono trial sich sowiso bis auf der Farbe nichts nehmen, wäre es ja egal welche von beiden.       Allerdings ist mir auch die Hope Mini in den Sinn gekommen....
> PS: Ach ja und bei 20" also ca. 10 kg , 160, 170 oder 180 mm scheibe?
> ...



blos nicht die Hope mini kaufen sondern die HOPE TRIAL! bei der hope Trial  ist der durchmesser der kolben in der bremszange um einieges grosser, heist mehr power.
ne try-all hope  hat keinen sin, die kostet doch hier gut uber 200E, ich habe meine bei tartybikes gekauft. die sind dort ziemlich preiswert. zumindest fur micht wegen den guten PLZ kurs 

160 reicht locker bei 20", das ist umgerechnet 200 bei 26". alle mods haben 160. wen ich mich irren solte, wird mich bestimmt ein 20" koriegieren 

eine bremsaufnahme schfeisen halte ich nicht fur gut. sowas runiert nur den rahmen, wen schon full disc dann auch nen fulldisc rahmen dazu.

P.S. im einkauf war die schon fur die 80 oder 70E aber selber einer hatte die schon fur 120-130E also auch nen guter preis 
leider nur sehr kurz


----------



## echo trailer (12. Juli 2008)

Danke für den Beitrag, aber weiß sonst keiner mehr was oder seid ihr alle der selben Meinung?


----------



## Schevron (17. Juli 2008)

ich denk mal die allgemeine meinung ist: HOPE Trial = Godlike

gibt einfach für Trial mit Scheibe nix besseres. Wenns dann noch die 08er ist sowieso


----------



## Trialside (17. Juli 2008)

Es gibt ne '08er Hope Trial? Wo? -> Will ich haben! 

Ansonsten ist die '07er Hope Mono Trial DIE Lösung aller Bremsprobleme schlechthin. Die hat Power ohne Ende und zieht wie ein Anker. Das ist so die einzige Bremse, die ich mir hinten ins Rad schrauben würde, wenn die HS33 nie erfunden worden wäre .


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juli 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Es gibt ne '08er Hope Trial? Wo? -> Will ich haben!
> 
> Ansonsten ist die '07er Hope Mono Trial DIE Lösung aller Bremsprobleme schlechthin. Die hat Power ohne Ende und zieht wie ein Anker. Das ist so die einzige Bremse, die ich mir hinten ins Rad schrauben würde, wenn die HS33 nie erfunden worden wäre .




ich nehme deine alte dann


----------

